# Reading Police Academy



## AntiCrime239

I am starting the reserve academy at Reading tomorrow. Anybody have any good/ bad info about the academy, or and good tips?

Thanx


----------



## JoninNH

So tell us, how is the reading academy going for you?


----------



## AntiCrime239

I dont start until tomorrow


----------



## T4567

It will be long days in the classroom. you will spend most of your time in the classroom and go through all the different classes. They do a few hands on training. like a couple of DT classes. you have to pay for everything yourself. You have no driving classes in the reserve academy and you have to do the firearms training on your own time. LEt me know if you any other specific questions.


----------



## MVS

You will definitely learn alot. Pay attention!!

Have fun with "Larry NERPI" (Larry Norman) :lol: 

I miss the days of "So there I am at McGinty's..." :lol:


----------



## Guest

If Larry still sells subs DON"T BUY THEM. lance after lunch one day > :uc:


----------



## MVS

They should call them "Larry NERPI bombs" lol... :lol:


----------



## Sgt Jack

lancegoodthrust @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> If Larry still sells subs DON"T BUY THEM. lance after lunch one day > :uc:


 Yeah those subs were down right nasty P: And of course Larry will give the whole parking..driving speech the first day...


----------



## AntiCrime239

The first day went very well, and the instructor seemed good. He was a SGT. from Bedford. Larry Nerpi did not make any speeches today in my classroom.....All of the staff did however influence the parking restrictions !!!!


----------



## JoninNH

Does NERPI have a website?


----------



## AntiCrime239

Go to www.mass.gov/mptc/ Then go to either the Reserve Academy section or Reading Police Academy section.


----------



## JoninNH

Thanks!


----------



## Crvtte65

AntiCrime239 @ Sat 11 Sep said:


> The first day went very well, and the instructor seemed good. He was a SGT. from Bedford. Larry Nerpi did not make any speeches today in my classroom.....All of the staff did however influence the parking restrictions !!!!


He's wicked funny. I forget his name but really good


----------



## frapmpd24

I can't speak for the reserve academy there, but I was in the 9th MPOC Reading Academy that graduated in June of 2003. If some of the instructors that teach during the F/T academy also teach for the NERPI program it should be very educational. I was very pleased with the academy training there, but Larry does not run the F/T academy either. 

The F/T academy director is very squared away and runs a rigid and efficient academy, basically no BS like some of the others, but I am not sure if she is involved with the reserve academy at all. Good luck...


----------



## bpd145

Scott..

Sgt. Jim Graham, Bedford PD. Great guy.


----------



## Crvtte65

YES! That's his name.


----------

